# Jurassic Park 4



## Chilly (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey!
i just herard that theyre gonna possibly make a fourth installment
also coz the studio was so disppointed in J3, theyre simply gonna "ignore "it


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

I can't imagine a J4.  J2 was really bad, J3 was better, but not really necessary.  What could they possible do in J4?  None of them will be better or even as good as the original in my opinion.  That one just grabbed your imagination and started out to be a feel-good movie and then everything goes to h*ll.  In J2 and J3 they both start out in not so good places and get worse.  The feeling of the first one was just awesome!


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 4, 2003)

SPOILERS !!!


65 million years ago, a terrible disease plauged the Earth which brought about the extinction of the dinosaurs. In the early eighties, when InGen cloned the dinosaurs, they also brought this disease back with them and it has been present ever since before Jurassic Park (thus explaining the sick Triceratops and Brachiosaur). Now this disease has become fully active in the dinosaurs and they're all getting very ill. When dinosaur carcasses start washing up on the shore of Costa Rica, a team (including Alan Grant and Ian Malcolm) is called out to find out what's going on. They head to the islands to study the dinosaurs and find out about the disease, known as DX. They also discover the disease is transferable to humans and could possibly bring on our own extinction.

This is a possible storyline for JP4 ...


----------



## xaviersxmen (Jul 10, 2004)

Dose anyone know if they started shooting yet?


----------



## Dave (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Giorgio _
> *65 million years ago, a terrible disease plauged the Earth which brought about the extinction of the dinosaurs. In the early eighties, when InGen cloned the dinosaurs, they also brought this disease back with them and it has been present ever since before Jurassic Park (thus explaining the sick Triceratops and Brachiosaur). *



Whoa! Hold on a second!

They cloned the Dinosaurs from the DNA found in the blood of Dinosaurs inside mosquitos that were preserved inside Amber (fossilised tree resin).

How could they also bring back a bacteria or virus?

I mean they could, but they couldn't do it accidently, it wouldn't make any sense. Anyway, it's doubtful that such a disease would kill all the dinosaurs and then die out itself, it would evolve itself into something that could attack other species. So, any such disease, if it existed would still be around in some form today.


----------



## xaviersxmen (Jul 10, 2004)

If it was in the DNA for one to get the sickness at a age of like 5,  then yes they can bring it back.


----------



## Dave (Jul 10, 2004)

I see what you mean. Something that lies dormant until a certain age, but alters the hosts DNA in some way that in will switch on then. 

I think BSE-causing Prions do that, but I'm no expert in that field.

If it was written by Michael Crichton, then I'm sure he would throughly research the science involved. He was trained as a Doctor. Unfortunately, after J2 and J3 I don't have the same faith in the scriptwriters of the films.


----------



## xaviersxmen (Jul 10, 2004)

I dont know what anyone is thinking but I enjoyed them all they had dinos and some action. Not all movies can break records can they?


----------



## Brandon (Jul 15, 2004)

*J4*



> _Originally posted by Giorgio _
> *SPOILERS !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude im not saying this is a bad peice of writing it`s just,dude it`s good to get deep into your writing,you yourliving in your writing.65 millon year`s ago dude come on. No afanse.


----------



## little smaug (Jul 15, 2004)

And, no offence, but you can't really talk about bad writing when you've got the word "dude" that many times in one sentence. 


Personally, I can't see why they'd want to do another "Jurassic Park" film. The first one was really good, but the other 2 were disappointing. You'd think they'd have learned their lesson by now!


----------



## Brandon (Jul 16, 2004)

*J4*

Yo what up  this is a little off subject, but i`d like to thank little smaug for being cool.Can`t  wait to see this.


----------



## little smaug (Jul 16, 2004)

:wave: Hey Brandon, don't mind me mate. 

I'm intrigued now, I want to see whether they'll come up with something original or if it will just be the same plot as the last 2.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey dude,
that's not my story.
I just picked it up from the internet. And please, do something about the 'dude' ...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 3, 2004)

According to Spielberg it will be something completly new ...


----------



## GPV (Oct 14, 2004)

*There's gonna be a JP4?*

Only way I will watch this one is if the plot is original and Jeff Goldblum comes back. *yum!*


----------



## Salazar (Dec 26, 2005)

Rumors are that Jurassic Park 4 is in production! Here are some links > 

http://www.spielbergfilms.com/jp4home.html

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/jurassic_park_4/

If you’ve got any links you wish to share I encourage you to give them


----------



## ast (Dec 27, 2005)

Wouldn't know where they would go with this one without repeating themselves. But bet the SFX are dazzling..


----------



## ravenus (Dec 28, 2005)

YAAWWWNNNNNNNN!!!

The only way they can make this film interesting if the dinos start killing people other than the evil lawyer and create an actual element of surprise.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh dear...not sure I'd look forward to it, if the past couple have been anything to go by.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, if Rotten Tomatoes is correct and Sam Neill will be back, then I'm up for it.   Otherwise, I don't think I'd be that interested in another JP.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know. Only want to see the sfx, I guess. Wouldn't it be better to let the dinos devour all those silly humans, so they'd finally be left alone? I found the stroll in the city by T-rex hilarious, and the kid survivng the jungle just silly.


----------



## SukiTrek (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks interesting but like AST said I'm not sure where they would go without it being a repeat.


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 30, 2005)

I still maintain that if they had made JP3 be all about that one kid trying to survive by himself in the jungle, it would have been infinitely-better than it was. As it stands, I demand a caveman-vs.-dinosaur film set in the modern day (with decent effects).

I hope this one involves the t-rex becoming a cop and teaming-up with an embittered cyborg to fight crime.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 30, 2005)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> I hope this one involves the t-rex becoming a cop and teaming-up with an embittered cyborg to fight crime.


 
Note to self: steal that idea.

I thought the third was an improvement on the second, so maybe the fourth will be better again? Who knows, but I always love to see dinos on the big big screen.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 30, 2005)

*I didnt really like Jurassic park 3 so I just hope it is better than that.



*


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope it involves some more fights between the dinos... fight! fight!
maybe in some sort of arena

I wonder how it looks like, it 'll be like robot wars, but with dino's, no remote controls and no babbling in between.


----------



## Morgy (Dec 30, 2005)

I loved JP1. JP2....well I fell asleep sometime after they were on the island and wokeup with a T-Rex in the city. I'm still shrugging as to how it got there because I've never watched it again  hehe. After the disappointment of JP2 I didn't really want to see JP3 until I heard they brought back Dr. Grant with the same actor and everything. He was the only reason I went to see it. I was dissapointed that Grant and Sattler didn't end up together though. And honestly I agree, I had a hard time seeing a child survive that long and not run out of food. 

I just hope JP4 brings back Dr. Grant and Sattler again. If they do I'll go see it. I have a small hope that they will get back together..


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 30, 2005)

I never could sit through JP2, but I really liked JP3 once I actually sat down and watched it.  Not saying that it was great filmmaking, you understand.  I thought it played more like a made-for-tv movie than a theatrical release.  But it played like a good made-for-tv movie, at least.


----------



## Omega (Jan 13, 2006)

Please not another one.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

I like the films. They are entertaining. If you have nothing to do they can fit the bill okay. The special effects are great but it's pretty much a given these days to have good CGI in a film like this. I hope they can explore some different dinos that we haven't seen onscreen yet. Raptors are interesting, but I kind of like the little ones that spit venom in the first one.


----------



## owen watkin (Mar 14, 2006)

I love all the Jurassic Park movies and really do hope they make a 4th film.


----------



## Mac Murphy (Aug 4, 2006)

You all seem to be forgetting the dinosaurs themselves are clones. What if instead of a virus the dinosaurs own DNA becomes unstable and they start to mutate and evolve in to new forms. Godzilla was uspposed to be a T-rex mutated by the H-Bomb tests in 1954. So who knows what the JP Dinosaur rooster could turn out if it started evolving or mutating. That could be a J4 plot

Mac xx


----------



## Dave (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Ascifi Mac Murphy, and I really hope you stay and post agaiin, but did you read any of this thread:





> _Originally posted by Mac Murphy _
> *You all seem to be forgetting the dinosaurs themselves are clones.*


Who forgot? 

All Giorgio did was copied some idea from the Internet that purported to be the plot for J4 and then got slated for it. The "Science" in Jurassic Park the book was, I thought, pretty cool, especially back when it was written. The science in J2 and J3 frankly sucks and your Manga idea for J4 is even worse, pretty much a 1950's B movie!!

According to IMDb it has the alternative title of 'Jurassic Park IV: The Extinction' which lends weight to Giorgio's theory. However, it says that the "Script is still being developed."

Other websites seem to suggest that any script they did have has been discarded.

Killer Movies says "Synopsis: Unknown."

Coming Soon says "Hapless humans once again are pitted against dinosaurs created from ancient strands of DNA."

IGN FilmForce says that "JP4 was returning to the drawing board. 
Have they started writing the script yet? No. They have an idea. That's why it's going to take a while, that'll be the end of next year probably." (2007)


----------



## Warby07 (Sep 27, 2007)

apparently the film will involve a character called nick harris who is sent to isla nublar to retreive dennis nedrys shaving cream DNA can. he is captured by the grendel corp who now own ingen, who then employ him to train 5 genetically modified deinonychus to be mercenaries.
i dont know about you, but this sounds like one of those things that can e9ither be awesome, or terrible.
x


----------



## Overread (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to spoil the fun of the "ressurected illness", but if you watch the first film the illness of the triceratops (SP) is clearly mentioned. Secondly the brachiosaurus (SP) sneez did not seem that life threatening and while colds are a killer, there was no outbreak mentioned on the island - a case of a little tickle then,


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 28, 2007)

How about if the virus could turn humans into dinosaurs?
Now that would be cool!


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you friggin' kidding me?  A FOURTH one?  What are they looking for?  Redeption for the second and third????


----------



## Pyan (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh deary, deary me......sounds like a classic example of A Sequel Too Far...


----------



## wanderer085 (Oct 2, 2007)

I read the book "Jurassic Park" and it was quite a bit different than the movie.  Number one, Malcom dies in the book, and has a much bigger role in some ways in that he "talks" incessantly in the book. Number two, there were 2 T-rex's, a big one and a little one. Also, the "sickness" of the triceratops was related to its sexual period, I believe. There were other plot differences which I can't remember right now.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, believe me, there are major variations between the movies and the books.  "The Lost World", for example, has a totally different plot in the book than in the movie.  The only scene that remained the same was the trailers falling off the cliff.  And what was up with that annoying daughter (definitely not in the book)!?!?!?!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 2, 2007)

I really wish they wouldn't.

The only good "4" ever made was Lethal Weapon 4.


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2007)

And 'Star Trek: The Voyage Home',  or 'Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire' and 'Thunderball' (James Bond). 

In general, what you say is true, because there is a law of diminishing returns and by number 4 the producers are usually only milking the franchise for as much as they possibly can. Budgets and production values are lower, and no actor is seriously going to want that on their CV. In addition, if the series was not designed as a series to begin with, the story probably already has a few false finishes, and a scriptwriter must come up with increasing wacky reasons for a continuation, involving the most bazaar throwaway comments and changed premises from the earlier films.

Given a good script and decent actors, there is no reason at all why they couldn't make another good sequel. Young boys always love dinosaurs and we humans fear nothing else on this planet now we've exterminated all the big animals.

The script spoiled here (if it is true) is just not that script. Also given their track record from 2 and 3, I see the possibility as highly unlikely. But I would continue to live in hope.


----------



## wanderer085 (Oct 4, 2007)

The one thing I can't understand about any of the Jurassic Park movies is that they didn't do the most obvious and entertaining thing that most people would want to see, a battle between T-rex and Triceratops, the numero unos in attack and defense of their times. I certainly would have enjoyed seeing a mock battle between these 2 giants.


----------



## SidMarl (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought that this project has been indefinitely stalled for awhile?


----------



## beware7ninjas (Oct 16, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> SPOILERS !!!
> 
> 
> 65 million years ago, a terrible disease plauged the Earth which brought about the extinction of the dinosaurs. In the early eighties, when InGen cloned the dinosaurs, they also brought this disease back with them and it has been present ever since before Jurassic Park (thus explaining the sick Triceratops and Brachiosaur). Now this disease has become fully active in the dinosaurs and they're all getting very ill. When dinosaur carcasses start washing up on the shore of Costa Rica, a team (including Alan Grant and Ian Malcolm) is called out to find out what's going on. They head to the islands to study the dinosaurs and find out about the disease, known as DX. They also discover the disease is transferable to humans and could possibly bring on our own extinction.
> ...




This sounds a lot like 28 Days/Weeks later, but with prehistoric creatures and not monkeys.  Now im sad.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Oct 17, 2007)

28 Days/Weeks Later?  Geez, are we going to start seeing dinosours infected with "Rage"?  A zombie-dinosour movie would be everything but successful, no doubt.


----------

